# xorg:Failed to load module pcidata/Bitmap [SOLVED]

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute,

Ich hab hier ein problem mit meiner Xorg seit dem Update funktioniert mein X nicht mehr.  :Sad: 

```

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module bitmap

(II) UnloadModule: "bitmap"

(EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module pcidata

(II) UnloadModule: "pcidata"

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Unable to load required base modules, Exiting...

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

```

das letzte mal als ich den fehler gesehn hab, hab ich irgend eine libary oder so vergessen etwas grundlegendes. aber nun wen ich mir das so anseh dan hab ich alles was drauf sein muss  xorg-x11 mit allen abhänigkeiten, und kde-meta.  kennt ihr das problem ?  die xorg.conf sollte noch inordnung sein. 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :/

Grüsse

BlackLast edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Sun Oct 08, 2006 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> die xorg.conf sollte noch in Ordnung sein. 
> 
> 

 

Poste sie doch trotzdem mal.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey kan ich gerne machen, wen das weiter hilft :

```

#  X   X                                         FF 

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F 

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF 

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F 

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F 

Section "ServerLayout" 

        Identifier     "singlehead" 

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents" 

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb" 

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load "bitmap" 

   Load "dbe" 

   Load "glx" 

   Load "int10" 

   Load "record" 

   Load "type1" 

   Load "vbe" 

        SubSection "extmod" 

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA" 

        EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

        Mode 0666 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions" 

   Option "Composite" "Enable" 

   Option "RENDER" "Enable" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de" 

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "auto" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier "Mouse1" 

   Driver  "mouse" 

#   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

   Option "Protocol" "auto"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection 

                

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "Monitor0" 

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 

   ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

#       HorizSync    "30-60" 

#       VertRefresh  "50-70" 

HorizSync 30.0 - 82.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

VertRefresh 50.0 - 70.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

   Modeline "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525 #60Hz

   Modeline "800x600" 40.12 800 848 968 1056 600 601 605 628 #60Hz

   Modeline "1024x768" 75 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

   Modeline "1024x768" 85 1024 1056 1152 1360 768 784 787 823

   ModeLine "1152x864" 65 1152 1168 1384 1480 864 865 875 985 Interlace

   Modeline "1152x864" 92 1152 1208 1368 1474 864 865 875 895

   Modeline "1152x864" 110 1152 1240 1324 1552 864 864 876 908

   Modeline "1152x864" 135 1152 1464 1592 1776 864 864 876 908

   Modeline "1152x864" 137.65 1152 1184 1312 1536 864 866 885 902 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1280x768" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795

   ModeLine "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 827 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1280x1024" 80 1280 1296 1512 1568 1024 1025 1037 1165 Interlace

   Modeline "1280x1024" 110 1280 1328 1512 1712 1024 1025 1028 1054

   Modeline "1280x1024" 126.5 1280 1312 1472 1696 1024 1032 1040 1068 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1280x1024" 135 1280 1312 1456 1712 1024 1027 1030 1064

   Modeline "1280x1024" 135 1280 1312 1416 1664 1024 1027 1030 1064

   Modeline "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1280x1024" 181.75 1280 1312 1440 1696 1024 1031 1046 1072 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1400x1050" 129 1400 1464 1656 1960 1050 1051 1054 1100 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 162 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 189 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 220 1600 1616 1808 2080 1200 1204 1207 1244 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

   ModeLine "1800x1440" 230 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   ModeLine "1800x1440" 250 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1920x1200" 230 1920 1936 2096 2528 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"             

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"               

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"              

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "vesa" 

   VendorName  "GeForce 2" 

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" 

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP" 

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes" 

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes" 

   VideoRam    131072 

   Screen      0 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen0" 

   Device     "Card0" 

   Monitor    "Monitor0" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

#   Option   "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

   Option         "UseEDID" "FALSE"

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection 

EndSection

```

----------

## firefly

schmeiss den ModulePath eintrag raus der zeigt eh auf das falsche verzeichniss.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

xD jo  hat geklappt

dan hat sich das von 6.8 auf 7.0  geändert

jo dan schliess ich das  thema mit [Solved]

Danke viel mals  :Very Happy: 

Grüsse

black

----------

